# Ossabaw Island hog hunt notices



## oldfatbubba (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone received a selection / rejection notice yet?


----------



## panfish (Dec 11, 2011)

Not yet, sent rejection notice in with mine. I've got my fingers crossed, I've never been before. I would love to see what it's like.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 12, 2011)

No letter yet. Still holdin' my breath. Going to Bond Swamp if our group gets rejected.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 13, 2011)

Applied for Feb. I figure they may come later.


----------



## GMARK (Dec 13, 2011)

*waiting....*

Not yet, but anxiously awaiting!


----------



## kelbro (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey,  are you and Jake in for the Jan or Feb. We hunted by you on the PC hunt in 10,   Drake and I put in for Feb. ,
Kerry


----------



## Russdaddy (Dec 15, 2011)

called region 7 office yesterday. they say letters will go out approx 2 weeks from now for january hunt and a little later for feb.


----------



## GMARK (Dec 15, 2011)

*Jan*

Kerry- January


----------



## Campingman (Dec 15, 2011)

Good luck on the pig hunt guys, I was on the last deer/pig hunt on Dec. 8-10. The pig sightings and numbers are way down. We hunted hard for pigs and out of 9 hunters only harvested 3, of course it was a full moon and the largest acorn crop I have ever seen. Please post some results on your return as it would be interesting if you saw anything, as we were hard pressed to find any pigs.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Dec 21, 2011)

Russdaddy said:


> called region 7 office yesterday. they say letters will go out approx 2 weeks from now for january hunt and a little later for feb.



so the letters will be out around the 29th. Seems like we knew earlier in years past.


----------



## GMARK (Dec 22, 2011)

I applied with my Dad and my two boys. My oldest son, my Dad, and I all received our acceptance letter for the January hunt. My Dad and I got ours Wednesday. The other came today. I'm still waiting on the one for my youngest son. 

Can't wait to get back out to Ossabaw!  It is such a beautiful place.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 24, 2011)

My son and I applied for feb. got mine today,(fri 23) waiting on my sons.


----------



## panfish (Dec 24, 2011)

Got mine Thursday. Can't wait. I've never been before.


----------



## GMARK (Dec 28, 2011)

*Good to go!*

We received all four acceptance notices for the January hunt.  My Dad and I will be out there with my 12 yo and my 8yo.  Can't wait!!!!  This will be our fourth island hunt.


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 28, 2011)

Rejected! Oh well ... should make it next year.
Now I just have to find an alternative Jan/Feb hunt.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Dec 29, 2011)

i will be there in jan.


----------



## nick220 (Dec 30, 2011)

Rejected


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 4, 2012)

Selected for the Feb hog hunt!


----------



## Russdaddy (Jan 4, 2012)

WILL BE THERE IN fEB. WILL BE MY FIRST TIME ON ISLAND AND I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Mac (Jan 4, 2012)

Got rejection notices


----------



## GMARK (Jan 4, 2012)

*2 weeks*

Can't wait to be sharing a few steaks under the stars on Ossabaw with my Dad and two boys.  Two weeks from today!


----------



## kelbro (Jan 6, 2012)

My son and I got our feb. permits, we'll be camping up near the loading area should look something like this, stop by and say hello.


----------

